# write up?



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi all
not been on for a while 
currently cooking beef wellington 
just wondering would anyone be inrested if i done a write up on 
with pics and recipe?
cheers
M.M


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

forgot to say its going with braised red cabbage and pot's


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Just a quick update
beef is rolled ready to cover in pastry 
cabbage is about ready 
burnt myself for a change haha
also doing lyonnaise potatoes
should have a write up and pics up for about 8sih


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

unless your spewin


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mmm

Lovely :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

never had it!

wouldn't mind some healthy recipes as I'm on a keep fit stint!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> never had it!
> 
> wouldn't mind some healthy recipes as I'm on a keep fit stint!


What recipes are you looking for meat, chicken, veg or fish


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken and Veg recepies for me would be great! My girlie is veggie, only meat I eat is chicken.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

M.M said:


> What recipes are you looking for meat, chicken, veg or fish


Something well balanced (don't like fish though)... not too much Carbs for instance


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Russ_C said:


> Chicken and Veg recepies for me would be great! My girlie is veggie, only meat I eat is chicken.


Same as me, apart from a BBQ , I only ever eat chicken....winds the missus up a treat that one!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Where are the photo's 

I need to see the food .......... :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i got a recipe book for xmas and was goin to do a similer thing to this, :thumb:

a new recipe every week kind of thing,


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah im going to try and start that myself being a chef its a good way of learning for me
right veg meals and diet meals 
leave that with me 
ill get some for yous and post them up
does you missus like goats cheese?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

if you are goin to do meals by request could you do me one?

i want it really quick and easy but with a lot of flaver and high protien and maybe carbs too :thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

are we going to have a dedicated cooking thread?

also i would like to see it typed out after 5 glasses of wine


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm hungry now. Where are these pictures?

G


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

M.M said:


> yeah im going to try and start that myself being a chef its a good way of learning for me
> right veg meals and diet meals
> leave that with me
> ill get some for yous and post them up
> does you missus like goats cheese?


Aye, she loves a tart!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats it
haha 
ive uploaded it now
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1930837#post1930837


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

First of many I hope...


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Russ_C said:


> First of many I hope...


Sure is mate
Im going to do the veg tart the morra and profiterolls
plus a couple of healthy ones


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Good news, our lass will be pleased!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

you got any thing you have tried out ?
I will more than likly have the recipe for it


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

I like chicken breasts in sauces such as chilie or white wine etc.. and currys, she likes to use butternut squash or quorn which i don't mind now and again but it's much better with chicken!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

true mate
there's **** loads of chicken dishes out there
lots of pasta dishes
like Pollo al'a crema
which is a very simple dish 
its cream, chicken, cheese, onion and garlic


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Polla A la creme is my favourite at an Italian - If you do a write up with pics of that that'd be awesome.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Ill do that on thursday mate


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

:thumb: fantastic...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

request for an interesting cauliflower side dish please - like a bhaji or something similar, but with no oily sauce etc. Spicey, tangy with a healthy sauce or something to make it less like crunching cardboard :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Something with Kumara in please, not sure if you get it over there though, I don't remember ever seeing it.

But it's like Sweet Potato but 100 times nicer. If you haven't tried it pay the extra to get some.

Also any fish dishes as we only seem to wrap them in foil with a few herbs and bung them in the oven.

Any ideas for these two as thats what we normally get: Snapper http://www.seafoodindustry.co.nz/n1128,208.html and Tarakihi http://www.seafoodindustry.co.nz/tarakihiimage are my favorites


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

M.M said:


> Ill do that on thursday mate


What happened? :wave:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Russ_C said:


> What happened? :wave:


It has been done 
new update im doing the now 
-pollo ala crema
-profiterolls
-goat cheese tart
-bannana wellington
-roasted veg soup

I've been busy with all that 
Got my cup of tea so it will all been done the now


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done my friend!! looking forward to pollo alla crema!!!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Russ_C said:


> Well done my friend!! looking forward to pollo alla crema!!!


It's done i just need to upload it 
Have a few beers before i go back down south


----------

